# Reezen vs Switchback



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*Reezen*

I just posted on the reezen evaluation thread. I have a S2 not sure about any new switchbacks still being available. I was told the S2 replaced it. Its an excellent bow maybe alittle heavy but very smooth drawing very accurate and pleanty fast. I shot the reezen 7.0 the other day for the first time and I was not wowed like I thought I might be. It had more shock, tighter draw cycle, smooth but not as smooth and most of all it looks like a cheaper bow. The cam appears to be cast rather than the machined S2. it has the lighter limb cups like the drenilin. Just my thougts its allright but I'm gonna wait for the monster to see if it wows me.

Lance


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

ok so this would seem to confirm that the Reezen isn't a huge step forward, except for the speed of the 6.5 which for some is important.
infact if it were not for the speed factor it sounds like more of a backward step. thanks for your response. original Switchbacks r still available over here in UK heavily discounted


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*reezen*

Switch,

Don't get me wrong the reezen shot well but it wasn't amazing to me anyway. I shot a 28" 60-70 that was cranked way out, then shot a 29" 70 that was almost bottomed out. Both were 7.0 models. The 29/70 didn't seem much faster than my current S2 at 28" 70lbs. I'm gonna stick with my S2 and wait for the monster.

Lance


----------



## *SWITCH (Nov 27, 2007)

maybe a sideways step then, think everybodys interested in what the monster is like, although as i shoot target, would b pleasantly suprised if it proved useable.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

Just an observation. The S2 and switch back use the same limb cup system as the Apex target bow. The Drenalin and Reezen have the newer lighter limb cup system. I noticed considerable play with the newer system when it is not cranked down. I believe there move here was to save weight not improve the accuracy of the bow. I have seen and heard lots of guys shooting the switchback while not so many shoot the drenalin and reezen in competition. Thus my conclusion is that the Drenalin leans more towards a hunting bow where as the S2 or Switchback is still a competition capable bow with hunting in mind.

Lance


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*switch-vs.-Reezen*

WOW, I`ve been shooting Mathews since 94`my alltime favorite was the lx. always near or @440 at spots. w/s.b.could`nt get out of the low 400`s. the apex got me bac. too heavy. the dren kept me @440 and guess what the Reezen has kept me in the 440`s. ya might b interested but maybe not, the reezen is 30-40fps faster than any s.b. out there. right now I have two drens two s.b`s and two reezen`s+ hoyt vectrix and a vectrix+in my man cave.+ all the goodies a bow junkie can get his hands on. I hope I don`t like the monster I`m running out of $$. b.b.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

*30-40?*

Wow boss your breaking all the rules out there. The Reezen 6.5 is only 22 fps faster than a S2 so how does that equal 30-40 fps difference? If you compare the reezen 7.0 that gap narrows to 17fps. I also noticed that you can shoot a shorter ATA bow better than a longer one and also that you can shoot a lighter bow better than a heavier one? What exactly makes one bow more accurate than another?

Lance


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*R-vs.S.B>*

I got a s.b. @ 70# 27``d.l. with a 350grn arrow is gets around 249-250fps. the second one same specs gets around 260fps. they appear similar. my two reezens are 60# 27``d.l. ones getting 284 other is 288. with the same arrows. 10#lighter draw. the two vectrix both 27``[email protected]#w/330grn arrows get around 296fps w/winners choice s/c on both bows. the reezen`s will break 300fps w/300grain arrow all day long. I haven`t seen a s.b. come close to this speed with same specs. in regards to a/t length. whats longer when drawn. a 32``reezen or a 35`` lx. U will b suprised. reezen has very little limb movement+the camm+idler add almost 3`` to a/t length. anyway, people seem to want to beat up the new mathews 09 line-up. I feel that ALL bow co.`s top models all stand up pretty equal to ea. other. I`d love to own one of each.; anybody hear about the fights that broke out at lancaster archery w/ customers waiting to shoot the new monster? ya hit me I`m going down, only way I`ll knoc U out is if I fart. c-ya b.b.


----------



## Lance Wolken (Jan 18, 2008)

Not bashing the 09 line up from Mathews I just don't feel there is enough improvement over the 08 S2 I have to spring $$$ for alittle speed, I'll wait for the monster besides its like a x force but will hold its value unlike the PSE. As for the switchback. Maybe check your cam rotation or put it on a scale? My 08 S2 set at 70lbs shooting a 360 grain arrow 28" draw shoots 286-289fps seems to match up with other posts I have read. Don't know too many shooting 60lbs @ 27" so that may be the problem.

Lance


----------



## mbeach21 (Sep 13, 2005)

i have the mathews reezen 6.5 and it isnt as smooth as previous bows like the dxt,outback....... How could it be? your ibo is 340fps. your going to have to sacrifice something. There is a small bit of hand shock but it isnt goin to jump out of your hand! I have heard from multiple dealers that the monster has more hand shock than any mathews, and rightfully so shooting 360fps. Good Luck!


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Feb 18, 2009)

I just recently bought the Reezon 6.5 and I love it. I have been faithfully shooting my outback since I bought it in 2004. I agree the draw cycle is not as smooth but as far as the actual shot I think it is just fine. Hand shock is so minimal. I love shooting it and I love the new grip as well. It just feels great in your hand. No complaints here.

I want to shoot the monster but I do not want the headaches that come from a dual cam bow.


----------



## quackerstacker (Oct 8, 2007)

mbeach21 said:


> i have the mathews reezen 6.5 and it isnt as smooth as previous bows like the dxt,outback....... How could it be? your ibo is 340fps. your going to have to sacrifice something. There is a small bit of hand shock but it isnt goin to jump out of your hand! I have heard from multiple dealers that the monster has more hand shock than any mathews, and rightfully so shooting 360fps. Good Luck!


I agree ur gonna have to sacrifice something for speed


----------

